# Unable to uninstall Nvidia drivers Windows 8.1



## P4-630 (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm having a problem, I just downloaded the latest Nvidia drivers but I found out I can't uninstall the old drivers using the normal method:





Also I can't see the display driver and other nvidia drivers in revo uninstaller.

How can I uninstall my current driver?
Or can I just install the new driver over it?


----------



## RCoon (Sep 19, 2014)

Driver sweeper?


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 19, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Driver sweeper?



Yeah I just downloaded DDU (display driver uninstaller) but when I start the software it says it will modify the registry and on the website I read it's to use at own risk, and it wants to restart my laptop in safe mode, which i never done before on this laptop with windows 8.1 and not sure if it will startup normal again after that.

Edit: I'm not familiar with booting into safe mode on Windows 8.1 , I don't even know how to get in the BIOS.  Does windows load normally after a restart from safe mode?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 19, 2014)

Normally, after every time I load in safe mode and restart, yes, it goes back to normal mode.  You have to intentionally go to safe mode on a "per use" basis.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Sep 19, 2014)

supposedly. but you can just choose clean install when you install new driver. have you tried that?


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 19, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> Normally, after every time I load in safe mode and restart, yes, it goes back to normal mode.  You have to intentionally go to safe mode on a "per use" basis.



Did you use DDU before on Windows 8.1?
Is it a safe way to uninstall the nvidia drivers?


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 19, 2014)

night.fox said:


> supposedly. but you can just choose clean install when you install new driver. have you tried that?



Starting up the new driver installer and the option "clean install" is there?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 19, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> Did you use DDU before on Windows 8.1?
> Is it a safe way to uninstall the nvidia drivers?


 
I haven't no.  With the newer drivers in the last year, I have just chosen the "clean install" option.  I saw somewhere where Nvidia said it was perfectly ok as a method to do that now.  I haven't encountered any problems...yet.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 19, 2014)

Ok I will execute the new driver and see if I can find the "clean install" option.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 19, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> Ok I will execute the new driver and see if I can find the "clean install" option.


 
It should be one of two options after the installer starts. Clean Install, or reinstall over existing drivers.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 19, 2014)

I would run CMD as admin and run a CHKDSK, then if no errors, run SFC /SCANNOW just to make sure no other issues are present with your OS. If your drivers won't uninstall properly, there is something wrong and hopefully it's with the drivers themselves and NOT your OS. After DDU and doing a clean install with new drivers I'd run the previous commands just to make sure you're all good. Also check event viewer for any other issues that may be happening during this issue.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 19, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> It should be one of two options after the installer starts. Clean Install, or reinstall over existing drivers.



I did not see an option of "clean install" but it removed the old drivers first, I had no problems with installing the new drivers.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 19, 2014)

Kursah said:


> I would run CMD as admin and run a CHKDSK, then if no errors, run SFC /SCANNOW just to make sure no other issues are present with your OS. If your drivers won't uninstall properly, there is something wrong and hopefully it's with the drivers themselves and NOT your OS. After DDU and doing a clean install with new drivers I'd run the previous commands just to make sure you're all good. Also check event viewer for any other issues that may be happening during this issue.



In the Reliability Monitor I see no error, just : Successful driver installation.

Happy with it 
Thanks guys


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Sep 19, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> Did you use DDU before on Windows 8.1?
> Is it a safe way to uninstall the nvidia drivers?



yes all the time.. no problem. but since you already fixed, im glad for you.


----------

